# This is definitely my next bag!



## Aquilah (Jan 28, 2007)

It's been decided... I will own this within the next few weeks!



Coach Signature Clip Demi in Silver/Black


----------



## Saints (Jan 28, 2007)

It looks very hot!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 28, 2007)

thats cute


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2007)

i like it, very cute!


----------



## ladybug2a (Jan 28, 2007)

like it


----------



## Jessica (Jan 28, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 28, 2007)

Cute and I love the signature collection.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 28, 2007)

I personaly love big bags but i cant help oogling this one.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 28, 2007)

That's a nice bag!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 29, 2007)

I like, Aquilah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Jan 29, 2007)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! (I make it sound like I made it LOL!)

I prefer smaller bags since I'm pretty petite, and I don't want the bag to look like it's wearing me instead of the other way around. Also, I don't carry much more than my wallet, lipgloss and/or chapstick, and a pen LOL!


----------



## David (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute bag, I like it.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute! And it's the perfect size.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweet! That's a totally hot bag, and I'm not even into the expensive labels, LOL. It looks very polished and refined.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 29, 2007)

I loove Coach bags, and this one is very nice. How nice you have something to look forward to buying with that tax refund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for posting that Aquilah, now I have to clean the drool out of my keyboard!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice! Simple yet sophisticated. Chic, but classic. Me likey!


----------



## Tina Marie (Jan 29, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

Only fair since you ate my face in another post! LMAO! :moa:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I like it a lot, Aquilah! Very classy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 29, 2007)

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

classy and cute.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

Very classsssssy!!! A bag to last forever.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 2, 2007)

Cute! I bet it goes great with anything.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 2, 2007)

YAY! We were searching forever for the perfect bag! So glad you finally found something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I looove it and I know you will love having/wearing it too!


----------



## Gleam84 (Feb 2, 2007)

Such a nice bag. Black is so classy.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2007)

ooh i love it

I'm the same


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

i love it! when are you getting it?


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 15, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## lipjunkie (Feb 18, 2007)

love it...and it'll match everything too


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice bag-it will go with everything. Love Coach!


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a big bag chick...but that is a cute bag!


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 6, 2007)

Uh Oh Aquilah, i see your getting addicted to Coach lol

Don't feel bad, you are in good company.

Cute bag


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 6, 2007)

Aw, Nice.


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 6, 2007)

its cute and I love coach!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats hot


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

my friend has it, and i must say i love it even more in person cause the pattern does not scream at you liek "IM A COACH BAG!!!"


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Its very cute. A bit small for me since I carry about a million things.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 20, 2007)

cuuute! it'll look good with everythign!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats really pretty, i'm not crazy about the coach Cs most of the time but on black it looks nice.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 22, 2007)

I love COACH ...You go for it girl.


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

This is such a cute bag. I am a coach fiend. I think it's in my genes...


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

it's cute! i would carry it, even though i am a fan of big bags (i carry a lot of stuff), but its perfect for when you are going out for a nice evening wearing a cute little black dress...hmm...now you're giving me ideas!


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice Choice!


----------



## LilDee (Mar 31, 2007)

very cute!!


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice. Looking at these posts is giving me the shopping fever!!


----------



## pwincess_Kayla (Apr 8, 2007)

cute bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's nice, very sleek and sophisticated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Proo (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute! The best thing about Coach bags like that is that they're timeless, I think.

But it would be way too small for me! I have become a little old lady with a giant bag. I have no idea how that happened!


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the bag. I wish I could use small bags. I carry way too much stuff.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

I love Coach


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 14, 2007)

Classic style and small. i like it.


----------



## yumemiru (May 15, 2007)

very classic and easily match cloth and shoes... great choice I second that!


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2007)

That is a cute handbag!!! Love it!!!

Karren


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 6, 2007)

did you get it Aquilah? we got that same bag for my friend's 30th birthday... she loves it. it holds a lot for being compact... it's the bucket structure of the bottom.


----------

